Ask HN: What's your current phone? - mod50ack
======
5555624
Sony Xperia Z3 & Z3 Compact. I use one for work and one for personal use. Both
are on T-Mobile, in the U.S. (Although T-Mobile briefly offered a branded Z3,
mine are both phones I bought from Sony dealers.) Although three years old,
they both still do all that I need a phone to do.

~~~
criddell
Are you still getting security fixes?

~~~
5555624
They stopped a little over a year ago

------
tugberkk
Used to have Samsung Galaxy S7, it had no problem and stable enough. Just had
problem with 3rd party app's (instagram) freezing sometimes.

Just got an iphone7, so far so good! Camera-wise, I would like to say S7 was
better.

------
criddell
Nexus 5X. I'm probably going to get a new phone before the end of the year
because this one just isn't working very well anymore.

I think I'm going to buy my first iPhone.

------
lsiunsuex
iPhone 7 Jet Black base. I was originally going to skip the iPhone X but I
think I might order soon / whenever stock catches up to demand and I can just
make an impulse purchase walking by T-Mobile in the mall, lol...

------
shervinafshar
Nokia 3310. I don't change phones until they die on me.

